# Disdire abbonamento Mediaset Premium



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Come da titolo, qualcuno è esperto e mi può spiegare tempi e modi? Ed eventuali costi.

E poi nel caso passare con la concorrenza a sky.

Non vorrei ovviamente trovarmi a dover pagare due abbonamenti, sarebbe economicamente drammatico!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, qualcuno è esperto e mi può spiegare tempi e modi? Ed eventuali costi.
> 
> E poi nel caso passare con la concorrenza a sky.
> 
> Non vorrei ovviamente trovarmi a dover pagare due abbonamenti, sarebbe economicamente drammatico!




Ti ho inviato un MP.


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Ok! Comunque qualcuno se ha già avuto un'esperienza di questo tipo si faccia avanti


----------



## Frikez (7 Settembre 2014)

Ho mandato la disdetta la scorsa settimana dopo aver scaricato il modulo dal sito di MP  Raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno con preavviso di 30 giorni altrimenti scatta il rinnovo automatico per un altro mese..hai un abbonamento easy pay [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]?

Poi sono passato a Sky con abbonamento a 39 euro per 12 mesi con pacchetto base più sport e calcio..se serve chiedi pure


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2014)

Unica attenzione, se hai sottoscritto un abbonamento con offerta speciale devi attendere la scadenza annuale,se no ti fanno pagare a prezzo pieno i mesi precedenti di cui hai usufruito


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ho mandato la disdetta la scorsa settimana dopo aver scaricato il modulo dal sito di MP  Raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno con preavviso di 30 giorni altrimenti scatta il rinnovo automatico per un altro mese..hai un abbonamento easy pay [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]?
> 
> Poi sono passato a Sky con abbonamento a 39 euro per 12 mesi con pacchetto base più sport e calcio..se serve chiedi pure





Jino ha scritto:


> Ok! Comunque qualcuno se ha già avuto un'esperienza di questo tipo si faccia avanti



La champions vi fa fuggire come conigli eh ? Poi fa bene il presidente se il prossimo anno vende El Shaarawy.


----------



## Frikez (7 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La champions vi fa fuggire come conigli eh ? Poi fa bene il presidente se il prossimo anno vende El Shaarawy.



No, più che altro mi sono stancato di vedere solo calcio in tv e nessun'altro sport praticamente, poi non c'è molta differenza di prezzo.

El Shaarawy è già stato promesso al Chelsea, quindi non cambia niente


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, più che altro mi sono stancato di vedere solo calcio in tv e nessun'altro sport praticamente, poi non c'è molta differenza di prezzo.
> 
> El Shaarawy è già stato promesso al Chelsea, quindi non cambia niente



Sportivo da tastiera.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ho mandato la disdetta la scorsa settimana dopo aver scaricato il modulo dal sito di MP  Raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno con preavviso di 30 giorni altrimenti scatta il rinnovo automatico per un altro mese..hai un abbonamento easy pay @Jino?
> 
> Poi sono passato a Sky con abbonamento a 39 euro per 12 mesi con pacchetto base più sport e calcio..se serve chiedi pure



Si easy pay... te l'hanno disdetto senza problemi dunque?


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Unica attenzione, se hai sottoscritto un abbonamento con offerta speciale devi attendere la scadenza annuale,se no ti fanno pagare a prezzo pieno i mesi precedenti di cui hai usufruito



No il mio abbonamento con loro risale almeno al 2008


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La champions vi fa fuggire come conigli eh ? Poi fa bene il presidente se il prossimo anno vende El Shaarawy.



Assolutamente no, me ne vado perchè pago 26 per un servizio ad handicap, ossia non prendo il primo canale di hd e nemmeno il primo canale di fox sports. Me ne vado solo e soltanto per questo. Purtroppo non sono sicuro ancora, perchè l'ultima parola spetta a mio padre, ha paura che io tra un pò vada fuori di casa e poi si succhia l'abbonamento da solo e non vuole. Boh vediamo, certo non mi muovo per la champions, a me frega del campionato, a maggior ragione perchè il milan quest'anno non c'è e tanto le partite belle le vedrò comunque su canale 5 primavera prossima


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, me ne vado perchè pago 26 per un servizio ad handicap, ossia non prendo il primo canale di hd e nemmeno il primo canale di fox sports. Me ne vado solo e soltanto per questo. Purtroppo non sono sicuro ancora, perchè l'ultima parola spetta a mio padre, ha paura che io tra un pò vada fuori di casa e poi si succhia l'abbonamento da solo e non vuole. Boh vediamo, certo non mi muovo per la champions, a me frega del campionato, a maggior ragione perchè il milan quest'anno non c'è e tanto le partite belle le vedrò comunque su canale 5 primavera prossima



Ovviamente stavo scherzando a scanso di equivoci.

Strano che non te li prende. Che dire, alla fine se la Champions non ti interessa forse puoi prendere solo calcio (a 29 se non sbaglio).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

Come dicevo dall'altra parte: 

- disdetta entro i 30 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto: nessun costo aggiuntivo, alla scadenza finisci di pagare e si oscura tutto.
- disdetta oltre i 30 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto: penale di 8,34€ + rimborso degli sconti avuti nell'anno in corso.

Io sono molto tentato dall'offerta delle prepagate Sky (se ne parla nell'altro thread) ma voglio prima vedere come si piazza il Milan a fine campionato. E poi se si scambiano i diritti CL. In base a questo deciderò se abbandonare o meno Premium


----------



## gabuz (7 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok! Comunque qualcuno se ha già avuto un'esperienza di questo tipo si faccia avanti



Ho appena disdetto, e quando dico appena intendo chiusura del servizio ad agosto 

Non ho scaricato nessun modulo, ho mandato una raccomandata io. Basta che gli dai 30 giorni.
A me hanno fatto due volte una contro proposta a 18 euro/mese.


----------



## gabuz (7 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come dicevo dall'altra parte:
> 
> - disdetta entro i 30 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto: nessun costo aggiuntivo, alla scadenza finisci di pagare e si oscura tutto.
> - disdetta oltre i 30 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto: penale di 8,34€ + rimborso degli sconti avuti nell'anno in corso.
> ...


Non c'è nessuna penale dopo la legge Bersani, loro ci provano ma se nella raccomandata metti i riferimenti giusti sono "fregati".
A me il contratto scadeva ad ottobre, ho mandato la raccomandata a luglio per interrompere il servizio ad agosto.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente stavo scherzando a scanso di equivoci.
> 
> Strano che non te li prende. Che dire, alla fine se la Champions non ti interessa forse puoi prendere solo calcio (a 29 se non sbaglio).



No alla fine non è strano, purtroppo la copertura non c'è proprio ovunque, io non prendo un mux, quello dove appunto dentro ci sono quei due canali. Ho chiamato pure gentilmente, capendo che non ci possono fare nulla almeno per ora, però almeno per coccolarsi un cliente di vecchia data avrebbero potuto regalarmi il cinema, che ne son anche per soli quattro mesi. Niente di niente, anzi mi è stato risposto che se non mi va bene cosi ho un mese per disdire dal momento in cui gli ho paventato la possibilità di passare alla concorrenza. 

Se è per me domani stesso disdico, per una questione di principio, poi certo l'ultima parola spetta a mio babbo.

PS. tra l'altro da Sky mi è arrivata a casa una promozione in cui mi fanno per due anni, fino a fine stagione 15/16, pacchetto base e quello calcio (che mi interessa) a 26 euro, arrivo a 31 con l'hd. Di MP ne pago 26, per un servizio latitante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna penale dopo la legge Bersani, loro ci provano ma se nella raccomandata metti i riferimenti giusti sono "fregati".
> A me il contratto scadeva ad ottobre, ho mandato la raccomandata a luglio per interrompere il servizio ad agosto.



forse mi sono espresso male, la Legge Bersani ha abolito le "penali" ma continua a tollerare le spese per i costi di disattivazione... praticamente delle penali mascherate. Quindi gli 8,34 euro si riferiscono a quei costi di disattivazione che le compagnie telefoniche, insieme a Premium e Sky sono ancora legittimati a chiederti (ma lo devono giustificare).

Questo l'ho appurato chiedendo ad altre persone che ci sono passate e trovando conferma anche in vari siti che spiegano bene la questione. Mi sembra strano che nel tuo caso ti abbiano fatto recedere anticipatamente senza chiederti manco un euro in bolletta.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> No alla fine non è strano, purtroppo la copertura non c'è proprio ovunque, io non prendo un mux, quello dove appunto dentro ci sono quei due canali. Ho chiamato pure gentilmente, capendo che non ci possono fare nulla almeno per ora, però almeno per coccolarsi un cliente di vecchia data avrebbero potuto regalarmi il cinema, che ne son anche per soli quattro mesi. Niente di niente, anzi mi è stato risposto che se non mi va bene cosi ho un mese per disdire dal momento in cui gli ho paventato la possibilità di passare alla concorrenza.
> 
> Se è per me domani stesso disdico, per una questione di principio, poi certo l'ultima parola spetta a mio babbo.
> 
> PS. tra l'altro da Sky mi è arrivata a casa una promozione in cui mi fanno per due anni, fino a fine stagione 15/16, pacchetto base e quello calcio (che mi interessa) a 26 euro, arrivo a 31 con l'hd. Di MP ne pago 26, per un servizio latitante.



Fai bene. Occhio che qualcosa di calcio c'è solo su sport (se ricordo bene la champions, ma se non è necessaria per te...).


----------



## gabuz (8 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> forse mi sono espresso male, la Legge Bersani ha abolito le "penali" ma continua a tollerare le spese per i costi di disattivazione... praticamente delle penali mascherate. Quindi gli 8,34 euro si riferiscono a quei costi di disattivazione che le compagnie telefoniche, insieme a Premium e Sky sono ancora legittimati a chiederti (ma lo devono giustificare).
> 
> Questo l'ho appurato chiedendo ad altre persone che ci sono passate e trovando conferma anche in vari siti che spiegano bene la questione. Mi sembra strano che nel tuo caso ti abbiano fatto recedere anticipatamente senza chiederti manco un euro in bolletta.


Per il momento no ed agosto è già stato fatturato e pagato. Vi aggiornerò se si inventano qualcosa in fattura


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fai bene. Occhio che qualcosa di calcio c'è solo su sport (se ricordo bene la champions, ma se non è necessaria per te...).



No alla fine no, le coppe europee se non le fanno in chiaro vado al bar a vederle, alla fine non sono tante partite rispetto al campionato, quello si fondamentale averlo a casa


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si easy pay... te l'hanno disdetto senza problemi dunque?



Fino al 30 settembre riesco a vedere tutto, ho comunque bloccato il pagamento automatico così non mi possono scalare più niente se provano a fare i furbi.

Ti faccio sapere in caso


----------

